# I have a stupid question...



## heathhampton (Apr 14, 2008)

I know it isn't the smartest thing to do, but are there any laws against going offshore (15-20 miles) in your boat with only yourself on board?


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

The law of natural selection.......


----------



## naclh2oDave (Apr 8, 2008)

:withstupid



You could always post in "need a crew", no need to go out by yourself.


----------



## reelfinatical (Sep 30, 2007)

> *hjorgan (5/16/2008)*The law of natural selection.......


 Good one! 

It's not a stupid question - I know a few people who go out further than 15-20 by themselves and some people whodiveby themselves - 

I think if you do go out solo,you shouldtake extra precautions and be safe (ie - wear your lifejacket & kill switch lanyard, have an Epirb or Spot, leave behind your detailed Float Plan, etc...).


----------



## phillja (Oct 1, 2007)

Being safe is good and all, but it's not that hard to find someone to with you.Even with the right equipment and a float plan, it doesn't help if they find your dead body. You'd still be dead. I would totally discourage solo, especialy at that distance. Sorry about my pcreply.


----------



## Boatjob1 (Oct 2, 2007)

> *heathhampton (5/16/2008)*I know it isn't the smartest thing to do, but are there any laws against going offshore (15-20 miles) in your boat with only yourself on board?


Post it on hear that your going and you need one more to split fuel.... Your phone will probably ring off the hook, and look at all the money you'll save, PLUS look at all the great PFF'r'z you'll meet.....


----------



## croakerchoker (Oct 1, 2007)

depends, what kind of kayak do you have?


----------



## heathhampton (Apr 14, 2008)

Thanks for all the great advice. What if I just stayed in the sound and maybe ventured out of the pass and stayed only in state waters, would it be safer then? There would be more boats around and the Gulf is supposed to be pretty calm this weekend. I just wanted some alone time, get away from work, the kids, the wife for a while and fish without having to talk to anyone. Is that wrong?


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

I have been to the edge and beyond by myself lots of time. Just be super careful and watch things close. "We" are headed off shore on Saturday id the water works with us I'd ask you to go, but I have a Boat Load" already. Give me "Realtor" a holler on the VHF.

Good luck,


----------



## Katatonic (Oct 5, 2007)

Do it and don't worry what everyone else thinks.

One of the most memorablecobia I ever caught was a 35 pounderthat I saw, hooked on a jig, climbed out of the tower and gaffed by myself. I had a larger boat circling asking if i wanted someone to get on and gaff it, I had to refuse at that point, it was going to be me or him. It was the last day I fished on that boat after having it for 12 years. I'll never forget it.

Look at Tred Barta, tuna fishing solo out of New York.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

There is no law about going buy yourself. And yes there are some of us idiots that go out and even dive without anyone else in the boat. Butget some sea time in before you start doing it alone. But me I usually take all my friends ME, MYSELF and I. But I have 55 years of experience as an idiot!!!.:banghead:banghead


----------



## Boatjob1 (Oct 2, 2007)

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=smalltxt vAlign=top>

<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl10_lblFullMessage><< Do it and don't worry what everyone else thinks >> 

Didn't know you needed the down time so the quote is exactly what you should do, just make sure that you have a good VHF and cell phone aboard just in case... We wouldn't want anything bad to happen to ya........... Tight lines, and good luck, T</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

I've been hoping around the bay and Gulf by myself since for quite some time. I don't do it as much as I used to just because of the cost involved, but I still try to do it from time to time to get away from it all. Be as safe as possible with a good VHF, etc... and get out there an relax.


----------



## reelfinatical (Sep 30, 2007)

& take a cameraso there's "proof" ofany "BIIIG fish"lol -:takephoto


----------



## Speckulator (Oct 3, 2007)

Done it for many years!!!! Even tourney fish by myself!!!!

No big deal if you watch the weather and use common sense!!!!

Some people shouldn't even be drivin a car by themselves....much less a boat!!!!

George


----------



## 2chairs (Oct 3, 2007)

5 miles or 50 both are too far to swim.


----------



## Feeding Frenzy (Feb 26, 2008)

> *Realtor (5/16/2008)*I have been to the edge and beyond by myself lots of time. Just be super careful and watch things close. "We" are headed off shore on Saturday id the water works with us I'd ask you to go, but I have a Boat Load" already. Give me "Realtor" a holler on the VHF.
> 
> Good luck,


Because of course you're fishing in the Mack Attack. Right? Remember it's a tax write off and what a great place to sell a few homes. By the way the house is for sale. Maybe you can sell it again.


----------



## AUradar (Oct 1, 2007)

I've been fishing around the pass and such by myself. When I did, I always kept my life jacket on at all times. I figured if I fell off and the current was to strong to swim back to the boat there were plenty of people around that could come help.

A few years back some guys went diving offshore. They came back up behind the boat, but the current was to strong to get to the boat. went back under to try and swim under the current, didn't work. Ended up floating all night and was beached around the PC paper mill I believe. Moral of the story, doesn't matter how many people you have, whats important is how many are left in the boat :letsdrink


----------



## freespool50 (Sep 29, 2007)

hmmm. no one mentioned about what kind of boat you have and how new and maintained is it? how good are you at doing your own safety check before you go out? how regular are you on maintenance? what is condition of batteries? is your fuel tank FULL? do you have a complete first aid kit? 

that being said, i used to go out alone all the time. in fact, the worst storm i was in was around aug/99. a system blew up from the west and engulfed perdido key to ft walton beach. nowhere to go but head home, was 10 miles out. conditions went from sunny and calm to storming/lightning and 6-8ft or more breaking over my cuddy. i was VERY glad i was the only one on board i had to account for. made it back safe, but man what a ride. 

to each their own. i'd go it alone again in a minute, granted the aforementioned conditions at least were met.


----------



## Heller High Water (Nov 1, 2007)

I do it often, however when trolling by your self it might get a little tricky (especially if you don't have hydraulic steering). Watch the weather and have a plan if something goes wrong. What will you do if ___________? I always have a ditch bag ON DECK when fishing alone. Also, post need a crew!


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Do it and enjoy it.

There is nothing more peaceful than fishing by yourself.

I went out solo the first week of snapper season and had a blast but I made sure I was close by. I maybe got 4 miles out and then went cobia hunting.

Even if you get skunked, you're still on the water.


----------



## redfish99999 (Feb 11, 2008)

A fool can drown in 6' ........ 

If you watch the weather AND have a reliable engine, I don't think it makes much difference whether you are 10 miles out or 20 miles out........

EXCEPT

Medical emergencies can be more dangerous further out since it can take more time to get in....

and, there are less fishermen further out so less 'buddies' to call for help......

but still, 95% of my fishing is within 15 miles.....


----------



## Nitzey (Oct 9, 2007)

Well, it's quite a thread, isn't it? 

I go fishing by myself a lot. It seems easier often. Some only want to go for a couple of hours (heck, it takes that long to get ready and make it to the Pass). Others do not know much about salt water fishing, and tangle lines, or break off a good fish. My wife, love her that I do, wants to go back once we have caught one good fish. 

The Edge scares me a bit. Once the depth gets to 100' and starts falling rapidly, my pulse increases. In closer, however, with lots of people around it seems safer. However, today I went by myself and there were two incidents. I got a hook in my finger and had to cut it in two, and pull the barb through. Oh, it was not too bad since it was just a sabiki, and when it was through, it was like nothing happened. 

Then I lost a fish of a lifetime; maybe. It was a big, big king, I think. I was using aPenn 15LD with 30# line, and it went on the longest initial run I have ever seen. Swam around the boat four times, and finally went under the boat, and then, Oh No, the line was on the out drive. If someone else was there, we would have used the boat. Oh, well, think I will go again tomorrow morning.


----------



## SandyKeys (Oct 10, 2007)

> *heathhampton (5/16/2008)*Thanks for all the great advice. What if I just stayed in the sound and maybe ventured out of the pass and stayed only in state waters, would it be safer then? There would be more boats around and the Gulf is supposed to be pretty calm this weekend. I just wanted some alone time, get away from work, the kids, the wife for a while and fish without having to talk to anyone. Is that wrong?


Ok... now this question will cost you $100.00 an hour, and you must lay on the couch and answer all questions! Don't feel pressured! LOL... just kidding! 

Sure !! Everyone needs alone time, just leave a plan of route, and let us know when you get back! HAVE FUN!! :takephoto:letsdrink


----------

